# Advice on repaint options



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

My MXL could use new paint, it's Molteni replica now, but I've ridden an orange bike for 12 years, so maybe I'd like to change to another factory or livery color scheme.

Are there some favorites people have? I liked one with pink and brown and the Kelme was kind of neat.

Who does a good job with getting the color right and decals? I have used Hot Tubes in the past and they did a nice job, but it was a match of the original Molteni on my Corsa, I'm interested in a new scheme.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

This place is good

Untitled Document

I bought a resprayed Merckz that he did and it's got a beautiful paint job. It's maroonish red with cream panels. You don't have to paint it as a team replica.


----------

